# Leslie's Diary



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2002)

Hello all! I have been lurking around this forum for a little while. I have enjoyed reading some of your journals, aquired much info from people like W8lifter(who helped w/ the avatar-Thanks!) and Dr. Pain, spoke with nice people like Princess and Miss Ledix, and laughed at the ongoing saga between Kuso, Pitboss and the ladies. This forum is pretty cool. I have decided to join in the fun and start my own journal here. I welcome all opinions, comments, questions, and even insults ( it will only make me work that much harder!!)  As I enjoy my Protein/heavy cream and strawberry shake( recipe acquired off this forum) I will start my first entry...


----------



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2002)

Stats: 
HEIGHT:              5'10 
WEIGHT:             156 lbs ( somehow on my 4 day long CARB binge(don't ask) I gained 6 lbs!??
BODYFAT%:         Don't know- CURIOUS..but too scared to find out!
GOAL:                  To lose much body fat and acquire much more definition ( kinda like most people, huh?)
LONGTERM GOALossibly compete in a fitness competition if I actually make significant progress.
GOOD FITNESS QUALITIES:  I am neurotic when it comes to meal planning and counting grams of anything.
BAD FITNESS QUALITIES:     I am easily swayed into CARB binges.
Well here we go!


*TODAYS MEALS* 

2 Scoops Designer Protein
1/2 cup Oatmeal w/ water
1 Tbsp Natural PB
     *** Was supposed to have 5 eggwhites- but I left it in the fridge at home , and my oatmeal exploded in the microwave-so I actually had half the carbs 

1 Can Tuna
1 Tbsp Mayo
2 Tsp Flax Oil--straight!
    *** First time ever ingested flax oil- GROSS GROSS GROSS
 

1 Chicken Breast w. onions
1/2 cup Brown Rice
1 Tbsp PB ( Not natural-just reg'old PB  )

1 Protein shake (30g protein, 2 Tbsp heavy cream. 4 strawberries, 1/2 c water, 1/2 Tbsp Splenda)
   ***Preworkout

1 can Tuna
1 Tbsp Mayo
1 Tbsp PB
  ***Post workout/ Before Bed

How about that?
Well I am off to the gym and have not decided what the agenda will be yet....
Oh- I attached my pic- Its is  quite LG since I am not computer savvy- I dunno even know if it will pop up.

Ok I confess- I did not go to the gym tonight. I had bad headache and am on 3 hrs sleep after I worked all day/ Excuses Excuses.
Gots to hit it hard tommorow!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2002)

Is the pic here?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

Howdy 

Welcome!!!  So glad you decided to start a journal.  I know we will all look forward to reading it, and giving & getting some ideas.

What type of protein shake do you use???

Also, I'm so lonely... will you post yours in this thread???
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8138


----------



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi Butterfly! Thanks for visiting! 
I usually mix Designer whey chocolate with water.
But then I read J'bo and W8Lifter drinking  "Strawberry shake"- for that I use Metrex Vanilla Butter Cream. Very REFRESHING! Both only have 2 g carbs per serving and 30 g protein. To be honest- They are the only low carb powders I have found I can handle w/ only water.

As for the thread...Believe me when I tell you I had a hard enough time posting my pic- NVR mind a close up of my boobies!


----------



## kuso (Jun 17, 2002)

O.M.F.G...welcum aboard if I haven`t already said it  

Thanks for the heads up butterfly, I`ll take care of that second diary now


----------



## kuso (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> As for the thread...Believe me when I tell you I had a hard enough time posting my pic- NVR mind a close up of my boobies!




Well, if you needed help with your boobs, you only had to ask


----------



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi Kuso! You sure do work quick! I guess there is NO escaping you! I suppose you have found yet another journal to pornalize   I thought it would be at least a few weeks before you peeked in here!!! Try to behave - I am still on my first sheet!! The more the merrier!

Butterfly: You HAD to tell him right?! LOL


----------



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you needed help with your boobs, you only had to ask


kuso!!!!! shame on you!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2002)

Still no pic of you yet though, huh big guy?!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

I think ALL the journals end up pornalized in the end... Kuso is the only moderator for the journals...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Butterfly: You HAD to tell him right?! LOL


Well, I do need some support over there and I can't see any reason AT ALL why you wouldn't want to post one of yourself 

BTW, how big is your waist???  It looks SOOO tinny!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2002)

My boobs do Not deserve to be on the same thread as yours. Your boobs are untouchable!->I know Kuso will be stepin in right about here- No one has posted theirs in the boobie thread cause you are the BOOBIE QUEEN!! LOL 
My waist? I dunno. I was blessed with a smaller than normal waist:bounce:...AND thicker than normal legs  
And do you know what pisses me off the most? When I lose weight I lose everything ounce possible on my waist and boobs BEFORE anything on my hips/legs. Go figure.


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi Leslie 

You are gorgeous!!! Looking good already!!! 

Your menu looks good too! 

Oh, I think the guys will have a field day here tomorrow... be strong!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Is the pic here?


I tried to edit the pic with the Digital enhanced program Preacher recomended to Lina and the # of downloads went back to 0 and the pic did not change. Oh well


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

Holy you hot mama!

Looking good.
Sounds like you have similar body type to mine.
My waist is tiny and my legs are larger.
Are you sure you weigh 156lbs? 
Sounds high from the looks of your picture.
I am 5'9 and weigh only 132lbs and i dont think that we look that dissimular.

Anyways i am glad you started a journal, i am going to keep my eyes on you and you better compete girl. Show them what you got.

It will be only minutes until PitBoss gets here and pornalizes this journal too. Gotta laugh.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi J'BO- So glad you stopped in! Me and you look the same?? I don't think so!! You are much leaner than me! Unfortunatley the scale doesn't lie (I know cause I have weighed myself on 3!) I do weigh that much. Such a SCARY BIG #! I have been trying to get under 140lbs for the longest- but never succeeded.  I am DETERMINED to now. I have incorporated much of your diet into mine(I figure if it works for you it should work for me ) However I love oatmeal!! and Only had 1 of those Strawberry shakes so far and its still DELISH!
You will do great this weekend! I want pics!!!!!! I am thinking of competing ( my BF is deathly afraid cause he knows I can be a bit of a biatch on a strict diet ) But how do you find out when/where the contests are? I need something to work towards.  I defiantely prefer a contest w/o a Fitness routine- are there any out there-cause I can barely do a cartwheel!! 
talk to you soon!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

If anyone out there cares- this is my meal plan for today...
If not I CARE and thats all that matters!! 

TODAYS MEALS
1 med Dunkin Donuts coffee w. cream
½ c oatmeal w/ water
5 egg whites w. 1 yolk
1 Tbsp Natural PB

1 Can tuna
1 Tbsp Kraft Light Done Right Ranch (its real yummy)
1 Tsp Flax oil- YUCK!!

1 Chicken Breast w. onions
2/3 c Brown Rice
1 Tbsp PB

Protein shake
 (4 strawberries, 2 Tbsp Heavy Cream, 30g protein pwdr, 1 tbsp Splenda)
  **Preworkout

1 Can Tuna 
1 Tbsp Kraft Light Done Right Ranch
 **Postworkout
 TOTALS (per Fitday.com)= 1575 cals  
                                           (53g Fat/70g Carbs/182g Protein)
**Something is NOT right- I have too many cals and not enough fat/protein. Why didn't that work??

GYM WKOUT:
Shoulders and Back
   Shldr Press
   Arnolds
   Side Laterals
   Cable Crossovers

   Pulldowns
   Seated Row
   Iso Row
   Deadlifts
                    ***Weights/reps to be added after workout
CARDIO:
  35 min on treadmill???.3.5+mi


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 18, 2002)

hey welcome aboard Leslie.   Glad you joined us.
You are so hot.....oh, that tiny waist.   I'd gladly trade my legs for your waist.   However, my 25" long legs would probably not look good on you....   

I'll be following your journal too.  And J'Bo, you're right...I can not believe PB hasn't shown up yet....he must be losing that 
bat-sensor!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

Leslie....whats the 2196 stand for ??


----------



## craig777 (Jun 18, 2002)

Leslie,

Just thought I would come in say hi.  

I would like to comment that I am not sure why you had a hard time posting your pic. You are gorgeous, heart stopping, eye popping, gorgeous, and believe me your boobies are really really nice.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Leslie - Glad to see another journal.  Everyone is right about your pic!  They are gonna have a field day with you honey.  You look great. 
 I saw your food list and IMO (certainly not an expert though) you don't have enough calories.  Fat & Protein could be higher as well, like you said, but I think calories for your height and weight is too low.  Like I said though, I am not an expert just done a lot of reading.  w8 will be able to give you a better idea I bet.  

Anyway, you look great and welcome to IM!  You'll have fun!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi Leslie
> 
> Lina!! Hello! Another journal I have been following! Your diary is SO neat and you eat SO clean! Thanks for the compliment. You are another inspiration!
> PS- your kids are mighty cute!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> hey welcome aboard Leslie.   Glad you joined us.
> Fitgirl- ANOTHER journal I have enjoyed reading! Thanks so much for the warm welcome!!! Please do visit often!!
> AS for Pitboss? I think he's scared


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

Gosh I can't keep up with the welcomes! YOu guys are so great! I knew I would like it here!

KUSO: 2196 is actually a stupid story I would rather not divulge- but lets just say the number has been with me throughout my life and just stuck  I know dumb answer...oh well

CRAIG777- You are too much! I am VERY hard on myself- but I try not to be annoying about it. The only reason I posted was to have an accurate BEFORE pic and for you guys to see my prob areas and give all that great advice and suport i have seen on this board! You better visit again!! 

MOCHY- Hi girl! Thanks- I do have some more work to do though- esp if I want to compete. As for your advice- Thats why I post here!!! FOr opinions/advice!! I think you are right though- something is NOT adding up right. Thats prob why my results have been so stagnant no matter how much cardio I do! I will be checking in on you in your journal too!


----------



## Fade (Jun 18, 2002)

Hello, it's fine if you don't post a boobie pic.....but uh...we do require thong pics of new members. 

Just trying to help out


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

Nice try


----------



## Fade (Jun 18, 2002)

Damn


----------



## craig777 (Jun 18, 2002)

pssst, hey Fade good try. 



> *Originally posted by Leslie2196*
> 
> You better visit again!!



You better believe it girl.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

HI LESLIE!!! I am sooo proud you started a journal! Awesome! AND I agree with everyone else..girl you are sooo pretty!! And I see nothing wrong with your body!!  You should be proud! I am JUST LIKE You, I have a TINY waist, and thicker legs..Sometimes I tell people I am sooo deformed!  No matter what I do..my legs always stay thick!  
Anyway.. WELCOME TO OUR JOURNAL LAND!!  Your Gonna LOVE IT!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

Um......Leslie......check your pm`s


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome 

I'm reading your journal ... then I come across your stats ... 156lbs ... then a pic - wow, you are looking great!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome!  Looking good!  Uhh, the plan I mean!  If that's the before I can't wait to see the after!

Anyway, like everyone else said -- welcome and glad you decided to play!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Um......Leslie......check your pm`s



Check your PM's KUSO....


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Welcome
> 
> I'm reading your journal ... then I come across your stats ... 156lbs ... then a pic - wow, you are looking great!!!



Hi Naturaltan! ( which I pay for my own )! Thank you for the welcome!... but lets not bring up THAT evil 156#   again!


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

Does it say in your first post how tall you are??

I`m guessing, VERY


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Welcome!  Looking good!  Uhh, the plan I mean!  If that's the before I can't wait to see the after!
> 
> Anyway, like everyone else said -- welcome and glad you decided to play!



AH! Twin Peak! - another one I have seen all over the bd! How are ya! 
The BEFORE will probably stay the same for a loooonng time since I seem to never get out of this plateau 
Do you really think my meal plan is ok- cause I thought it didn't have enough fat/protein.
Thanks for stoppin in!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

Kuso- I stand proud at 5'10....


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

Les....I stood proud when I saw your pic   

5'10" is about 180cm right?? You`re a model right???


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2002)

I promise to never ever bring _that number_ up again.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

Watch for Kuso he will try to get some nuddies out of you. 

BTW i look almost exactely like you (your body anyways, not your beautiful face) when i am not competing. I just look leaner in that pic because it is contest day, and you cant look like that all the time.

I am so glad you asked about fitness. 
I believe that the IFBB is the best association to go with. They have a website that can tell you all about the competitions. If you are in Canada? Then you can go to CBBF website as well. I was fortunate enough to have a great pro fitness role model (kary Odiatu) live right here in Winnipeg, she made it easy to get us all the info we needed and teach us some classes. By the way gymnastics is not a nessesary requirement for routines, it just adds entertainment value. I was scared to go into fitness to because of the routine. I could barely do a cart wheel last October and in April i competed a back handspring. I f you call around some gymnastics clubs they usually have adult classes too. If you can find someone in your home town that already competes then i suggest contacting them for help. You could meet with them and get some pointers on where to go to get your costumes etc. and also what do do to get ready for a comp. 

I could go on and on about training for fitness.
-These are things you should look into:
-dance classes
-gymnastics
-modelling course to teach you how to stand
-yoga to help with your flexibility
-also watching some pro routine competitions will inspire you and will give you alot of ideas

My friend only did a cart wheel in her routine and she took 1st place last year.

About the BF, yes they tend to get a little upset after all the dieting and restrictions. Just make sure he knows how important it is to you to do this and how much you need his support. Then he will just have to put up with the moods swings from hell 

It is all worth it in the end.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Les....I stood proud when I saw your pic
> 
> 5'10" is about 180cm right?? You`re a model right???



 You are raping my journal!!!

model?  uh, yeah AND I bench 300lbs!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I promise to never ever bring _that number_ up again.


 OKAY- THANKS MUCH!!!! Its a tearjerker!


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Watch for Kuso he will try to get some nuddies out of you.




Hey, cum on now....when have I ever tried to get some nuddies out of you????

Not that it`s a bad idea though   I`ll give you my addy


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2002)

go kuso go  - giggle


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

NT  Don`t worry, I`ve got your addy and a forward button 

Les....last year I was in Hawaii, and just happened to see a swimsuit fashion show.....quite a big one......you would easily blow away any of the babes that were modeling that day !


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi J'Bo! Glad to see you here again! IFBB? Nvr heard of it- will definately check it out...I am not in Canada- it seems like alot of people on this bd are  . I live in the US. Maryland to be exact. Not sure if there are contest near here- but a guy friend of mine just competed in Philly and placed 4th-maybe he knows a girl from this area who can help me learn the ropes of the routine thing too. Good ideas! As for the BF- He learn to live with it- He has to love me through it all!!! Right?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

KUSO- you really are too much and need to stop drinking when you go to these swimsuit shows!! Remember I only submitted a frontal pose- my booty needs some squats! (which I despise and nvr do...which is why I will NOT submit a Backside pic!)So don;t bother askin! LOL
No NUDIES available! Sorry to disappoint...
oh and Kuso since you are quite articulate with enlarging parts of MY pics and filling in thongs-maybe one day you will figure out how to erase clothing.....
I am digging my own grave! aGGGH lol


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

Was that a dare????  

I might just enjoy this


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

BTW...You`ve got PM`s


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Leslie,

Welcome and Good Luck!

If your current picture is the before, then the after is going to be stunning! Thanks for adding to the extremely friendly environment here....

TGK


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

I am afraid I have stirred the evil in KUSO's head....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

See!!!  I told you your pic was worthy to be posted in the Breast Bonanza!!!

JOIN!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

Hiya TGKFOUR1! Thanks for the hello! I know with help and support from all on this forums I will stick to my guns and train hard and eat right! BTW what does your name mean?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> See!!!  I told you your pic was worthy to be posted in the Breast Bonanza!!!
> 
> JOIN!!!!


Hi Butterfly!
You are just as persistent as the boys!! 
Let me think about it....mmmmmm...um...
NO.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

BTW- awesome idea for your avatar! Maybe someone will post--but not me!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> AH! Twin Peak! - another one I have seen all over the bd! How are ya!
> ...



Doing well thanks!  Your meals yesterday were great.  It all depends on your plan, however.  To be successful at this you have to have a plan and follow it.  With training and diet you can't scattershoot different theories and programs.  Looks like you are getting good protein and fat and your carbs are very clean.

If, however, you are finding a plateau and you haven't been cheating and it is lasting more than say 3 weeks, you might want to consider changing some things up.  But there are times when the body doesn't respond and then all of a sudden the fat sheds, the muschles grow, etc....

Keep up the hard work!


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Maybe someone will post--but not me!!



If you don`t mind, I would happily do the honors


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

It's my full name initials- you're the first person to ask me that....
TGKfour1- Thomas George Kirk IV- I am the fourth??- probably due to a lack of imagination on my parents parts. The one is because I am the oldest of 9 grandkids.....


I went off of the Family name list with my children though- Gavin (22 months) and Annabella (due any minute). 

What does your 2196 mean?


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> 
> 
> What does your 2196 mean?



If she answers this I`m gonna be soo pissed


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> If she answers this I`m gonna be soo pissed



LMFAO!!!!

Sorry TKGFOUR 2196 is just a date 2/1/96 that has stuck. Kuso would die if I told anymore- Its no big deal, its pretty stupid actually- Kuso is making it into a big deal!
 9 grandkids-wow. Thats a lot of presents to buy! my family is pretty small


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> If you don`t mind, I would happily do the honors


DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT 
 i WILL GET W8LIFTER TO KICK YER ASS!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Twin Peak! I must confess- 3 wks is usually the point I can't take it anymore and give in to SUGAR or CARB OVERLOAD. I have to get control!
Do you have a journal?


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> i WILL GET W8LIFTER TO KICK YER ASS!



Thats the best offer I`ve had all night


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> It's my full name initials- you're the first person to ask me that....
> TGKfour1- Thomas George Kirk IV- I am the fourth??- probably due to a lack of imagination on my parents parts. The one is because I am the oldest of 9 grandkids.....
> 
> ...


I feel for you... my older brother is the *V*... he swears he will never have a son and name him the *VI*.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

How are you today Leslie


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

Hungry but other than that I am good!  Are you happy you have some more boobies floating around in the Breast Bonanza!? Your avatar cracks me up everytime I look at it!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes... very!!!

It was started as a joke by Esmeralda.  She and Sosunni came up with the idea of having a boobie camp and we'd be the instructors.  I'm really surprised there haven't been more pics posted.  

I decided to do the Pec Pics to counter-act the boobies and there have been many pics posted of our sexy IM guys!!!  

I think we ladies have come out better in this little competition


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hi Twin Peak! I must confess- 3 wks is usually the point I can't take it anymore and give in to SUGAR or CARB OVERLOAD. I have to get control!
> Do you have a journal?



I do.  I only write in it maybe twice a week but it has logged my 10 week cutting phase -- this is week 10 -- but I am adding a week 11 and then all hell breaks loose!  Its titled Ripped.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 18, 2002)

I can't believe I just got around to posting in your journal Leslie!
I have to agree with all the guys.......You have a fantabulous bod!!! Those sweet suculant hips and those nice round boobs!!!  I think you are too hard on yourself! I know you don't want to show your butt, but I bet it is as sweet as the rest of you!! Welcome to IM! I look forward to seeing some updated pics!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

DG806- it's about time you poppe din!! Just kidding!
Suculant hips!?- Now there is a compliment I have nvr rcvd! Thanks dg806! BUt unfortunantly suculant hips won't win a fitness comp!! LOL Talk to u soon!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yes... very!!!
> 
> It was started as a joke by Esmeralda.  She and Sosunni came up with the idea of having a boobie camp and we'd be the instructors.  I'm really surprised there haven't been more pics posted.
> ...


 I must confess: I did check ut the lovely pecs!!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

leslie- what is that giant trophy in the background of your pic?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

My first place in Physique trophy! 
I wish 
Actually a friend of mine has a 69 vette and won the trophy in a car show. Its pretty funny how we took my pic in front of it. It was totally not planned. His computer is in that room and when we took the pic w/ the digital camera I was just there. It wasn't until we looked at the pic that we realized the trophy was in the pic! Pretty funny.. . Maybe its a sign.... 
PS Very observant!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

U crack me up girlie!! You have such great additude!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I am just detail oriented. I though perhaps you were a ringer- being hard on yourself for only winning one contest so far or something......


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

No prob!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> BUt unfortunantly suculant hips won't win a fitness comp!! LOL Talk to u soon!!!!


 They would if I was the judge!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

LOL


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

leslie-

hey per your question in my journal- if you are looking to add some variety but think you can't cook well, take a look at this book on Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...ef=sr_1_5/002-4300611-8367241#product-details

It gets great reviews....... There are also a ton of low fat ideas in other books there as well..

TGK


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> If anyone out there cares- this is my meal plan for today...
> If not I CARE and thats all that matters!!
> 
> ...


*


Oh....and when the hell did kuso become more pornal than Pitboss? *


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh....and when the hell did kuso become more pornal than Pitboss?


I think something has happened to PB... he's lost his pornality


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hi W8lifter! Glad you took a few minutes to analyze my meals! I can add more fat and protein and still lose weight? No wonder I am hungry! I always thought you should have no more than 1500 cal to lose weight... But I trust you-so more fat and protein it is! As for the Kraft- it only has 1g sugar for 2 Tbsp and I only use 1 Tbsp per can of tuna...REALLY! Is that still a ?  Thought I would try and see what I can get a way with...
> 
> As for Pitboss- he has not had a chance to be pornal since he hasn't been in my diary... From the looks of his diary it seems he already has enough ladies to worry about


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

Leslie...did you ever make it to Whole Foods/Fresh Fields? Come to think of it, I mentioned the stores to Princess, too...did she ever go?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Miss L!!--- Actually yes I did go and they had tons of my beloved WHIPPED cottage cheese. Then I kept reading how cottage cheese has  milk sugar yada yada yada and should not be consumed alot-and I have decided to temporarily banish cottage cheese from my diet  But at least I know I can ALWAYS get some here in MD!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

Please don't start talking bad about cottage cheese. I like to think of it as a great way to get protien and calcium...kay??? 

And just because you don't want to eat the cottage cheese does not mean you should banish Fresh Fields...if it's anything like WF they have lots of good natural foods!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

Leslie,

The statement about having succulent hips won't win a fitness comp. couldn't be further from the truth. Womanly hips give you an advantage. 

Plus i believe that if you arent really close to a competition you can have a cheat day each week where you eat what you want. When i am about 8 weeks out from competition that is when i stop the cheat days. I find that if i eat good for 4 days and then take a cheat day, it prevents me from over cheating.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> As for Pitboss- he has not had a chance to be pornal since he hasn't been in my diary... From the looks of his diary it seems he already has enough ladies to worry about



Been here.... several times.  

But for some reason I couldn't find it me to post my normal pornal post... although not quite forward as DG806's comment on your hips and breasts... 

So welcome to IM. You've already made the best steps you can make in finding your way to that perfect body that you wanted.. me I'm not complaining one bit about the way you look.. not at all.  But with W8 on your side you'll be set!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 19, 2002)

Yep! PB has definately lost it!! PB.....you are a sick man! Please have your gf take you to the doctor immediately!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 19, 2002)

I am noticing a more well-rounded Pitboss in my short time here at IM. He's more thoughtful, philosophical, emotional, and inquisitive.

All of which could lead to some very creative pornality, should he choose to re-engage...........

PB- what's the story?????


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

Yah PB, i know you are having probs with the ladies but please make us laugh again! 

I know you still have it in you.

Sorry about the message for PB on here Leslie.
You get your BF tested yet?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 19, 2002)

OK- PB I read the Madman........

Sorry I didn't see that before. I am thinking the most positive stuff for you...........


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi JBo! 
No I haven't gotten the BF tested. I am VERY curious- yet scared. AT my gym they have a date for that - I thnk its 6/28-but I don't think they use calipers- I am pretty sure its a scale. How accurate are those? Isn't that what you have?

My next question is open to anyone= Usually for cardio I run and run some more. Avging about 3.5 mi in 30 min 3-4x weekdays and 8mi in 1hr 15min on Sundays. My BF says I am running too much. To be honest I haven't had great results from it. My butt and glutes are my biggest prob area- should I be walking the hill instead?? HELP!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 19, 2002)

Good morning gorgeous.  

I am sure you have heard this many times, that you can't spot reduce. So walking the hill, or running, or whatever you chose for cardio isn't going to target the one area.

Do some squats, stiff leg deads, leg abductors to build up the glutes and legs.

Get your eating in order.

Do your cardio, which your body may be used to running so try something else like kickboxing or spinning.

Just be patient and it will happen.  

That is my .02


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 19, 2002)

Leslie- 
As far as bodyfat goes- There is a method that is very accurate- (Craig and Kuso, you may be capable of this also).

By some genetic twist of fate, i am able to take little bites of skin folds at various places around the body and do an aggregate average BF% calculation in my head. I would be happy to provide this service for you for free as part of your journal.

As far as reduction of the butt and glutes goes, without a picture that let's us target the real problematic areas, we can only speculate on your behalf........


----------



## craig777 (Jun 19, 2002)

OK, this is my 1000th post.

TGK, excellent call there buddy, we need some pics to better assess how to give advice.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 19, 2002)

Craig- thanks...

I'm just afraid that we'd shrink a part that is perfectly lovely, you know??


----------



## craig777 (Jun 19, 2002)

Oh yeah, I agree with you there.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 19, 2002)

Leslie, the remark I made about your hips.......I did not mean at all they were big....they are not!! Just fine looking!!! I think J'bo got the wrong impression!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

Leslie.. you need to switch things up some. If you do 3.5 miles in 30 minutes 3 times a week for set number of weeks your body will adapt to this. You need to constantly shock the body. To do that step it up a notch.. 3 miles in 20 minutes.. that's tough but just trying to do it will be dramitic.  Find a your target heart rate and use that as a guide line.. once there get the pace up just a tad. One day 20 minutes high intensity. The next push it to 30. Use the stair climber one day, the elliptical thingy.. LOL  

Just don't let your body get used to the same routine day after day....


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

Leslie,

Don't be scared of the BF level, you are probably alot lower than you think. It will give you a good starting point and you will know excately what and where to go from there. 

I have a tanita scale and i dont think that it is very accurate. It is good for regular people, but for athletes its not great. The numbers varys 2% in either way, so when you are low it is kinda useless. Also when you are menstrating or comsuming alot more water than normally it is off too. So go figure. 

As for the cardio, it really depends upon what your BF level is. But going hard core on the cardio already is not the best idea. Try changing up your training routine and making changes to your diet and see those results first. Then you can always resort to cardio later on down the road.  

Man do you ever have a popular diary.

BTW, do you mind me asking how big your boobies are? I am a booby fan because i don't have any myself.  

I am actually the president of the itty bitty titty comitty.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

Ok so you think I should change from running to maybe stairs, hill ect. No kickboxing for me! I am worried though cause w8lfter said I was too low on cal at 1500- so I bumped it up to 1700. How many cals should I look to burn in 30 min? 350cals?
SQUATS? NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I hate them so much!!! BUt I guess I need to start. High rep light weight or heavy weight low rep?

No a** pics will EVER be posted unless I do a show (not at time soon!)


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 19, 2002)

Leslie ... I'm with J'Bo on maybe working with your diet.  My wife found that as soon as she began watching her diet, not counting calories, just watching what and when she was eating, she saw a difference in her physique.  Not sure what your eating habits are, but perhaps posting what you're eating and when, some of the more educated peeps here will be able to see if your diet can be edited to help out with your goals.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 19, 2002)

The reason w8 said to up the calories was because your body thinks it is starving so it will hoard fat. You up the calories so that it doesn't think that and will burn the fat. Your body, just to survive, burns more than that in a day. You could up it to 2000 and you wouldn't be in trouble. You don't have to do any more cardio.

On the squats I would go light and around 15-20 reps on each set. Probably 3 sets.

Do not worry about eating 1700 cals a day.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

I hated squats at first too, but when you see that but rising up you get to love them.
Also try 90lb deadlifts, it makes that but into something you will be proud of. 

I used to be so self consious of my but, BUT now i live to show it off. By next year i will start the butathon forum. 

I still think you should cut a little cardio, raise your calories and you will stimulate (ahhh) your metabloism to start moving alot faster.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Leslie,
> 
> 
> ...



LMFOA!!  I am sure you are not that flat! But loss of boobies is the price you pay for being 10% BF!!! I am a C cup- sometimes- on a RARE occasion a D cup

As for cardio- Pitboss suggests I change it up- I gotta agree- Don't agree with the 20 min bit- but I I know everyone will tell me thats ok...
But you sound like you don't do much cardio.  I think part of my prob is I concentrate and rely on the cardio much more than the weights. Looks like I have to refocus my energies. HOw often do you do cardio Jbo?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Leslie ... I'm with J'Bo on maybe working with your diet.  My wife , but perhaps posting what you're eating and when, some of the more educated peeps here will be able to see if your diet can be edited to help out with your goals.


 Hi NT!
I am from the old school of counting cals and need to STOP! I did post my first day of meals on the first page of the journal-if you wanna check it out. W8lfter didn't change TOO much 

Did your wife go low carb?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

OK- new goal!!!

Raise calories!
Cut cardio to 3 times per week? (1 run, 1 stairs, 1 hill) 
Do SQUATS and DEADLIFTS and luv it! Well maybe not luv it- but do them!    

Dg806- no offense taken babe!
Hi! Craig and TgkFour1! thanks for stopping by- I was hoping someone would say light squats!! THANK YOU!!! If you want butt pics- I think JBO would be happy to oblige!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> I used to be so self consious of my but, BUT now i live to show it off. By next year i will start the butathon forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

On off season i do No Cardio, other than gymnastics and dance classes. When i am dieting (depending upon my BF level) i do a max. of 30 min 3 times a week of HIIT. I like the cross trainer the best, but i never run, its too hard on the knees.

And yes girl i am flat, but for now i enjoy not having boobies in the way of running and pumping you know. Later on after i have children i will most likely be shopping for some.  

Think concentrating on weights would be a great thing for you, with mild cardio. Ask W8 though.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

DG806-I will hold you to that! For all the work I would think so! But I don't like them   
I am such a wuss!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 19, 2002)

Leslie ... my wife doesn't count anything ... just eats healthier and eats more smallers meals throughout the day.  After we return from vacation, I think she's going to attempt to go the route of many of the ladies here - including yourself, start training for fitness comps.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2002)

> I am actually the president of the itty bitty titty comitty.



JBo - I am the vice president!  Victoria Secrets Miracle Bra is my best friend

Leslie - Squats might kick your ass but it is worth it.  I didn't like them at first but they have become my fav!  I actually look forward to them now.   BTW - I would definately go to 2000 cals.  I eat 1600-2000 a day and I'm only 5'1", 114lbs.  Gotta get yourself out of the starvation mode.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

Girl, squats are good for you.
A squat a day will take the soft ass away.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

Mochy,

Welcome to the IBTC club.
I send out monthly newsletters to all the flat chested ladies out there.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

You guys are too much!! LOL 

I think my prob is I am reading diary's like Jbo and W8 who are cutting fo rshows and I think I should be eatting that way. But I am learning righ tnow I have to "bulk" Then "cut" What a concept..


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Mochy,
> 
> Welcome to the IBTC club.
> I send out monthly newsletters to all the flat chested ladies out there.




Thank You! Proud to be a member!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Girl, squats are good for you.
> A squat a day will take the soft ass away.



LOL!!! True for men too!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

*06/18/02 wkout*

BACK:

Seated Row........12/40x3, 10/50x1, 5/60x1
ISORow Machine....12/25x2, 10/35x1, 10/45x1
PullDowns.........15/40x2, 12/50x2 dropset on last one
HyperExtensions...20x1, 15x3 No weight added

CARDIO:

Treadmill- mix of incline 5.5-12.0 at 3.8speed and 1/4
mile runs at 7.0 speed

I am weak in the area of weight training techniques- Don't know if changes are necessary.....


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

*06/19/02 Foods ( more cals added)*

½ c oatmeal w/ water
6 egg whites w. 1 yolk
1 Tbsp Natural PB

8 oz 93% lean chopmeat
1 slice FF cheese

1 Can tuna
1 Tbsp Kraft Light Done Right Ranch (Only 1g sugar, 4.5g fat)
1.5 Tbsp PB

???Protein Pancakes???
     Made w/ ½c oats, 1/2c cottage cheese, 5 egg whites, 1 tbsp Splenda 
      Topped with SF syrup (only 4 carbs for ¼ c)
       **pre workout

Protein shake
 (6 strawberries, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream, 35g protein pwdr, 1 tbsp Splenda)
  **Postworkout

TOTALS (per Fitday.com)= 1865 cals 68F/72C/227P
                      Is that better W8lfter?
Tonights gym workout will be: Legs ( SQUATS included!) and 30 min on stairs


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2002)

Wow lady!!!  I just popped in to say  and you're already on page 4 of your journal 

I agree with J'Bo on the squats!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

I guess I am overly eager with my postings! 
and How are you today?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

Looking at your back workout my only concern would be the total amount of sets. Generally 3 to 4 sets per exercise and a total of 3 to 4 exercise. for the large body parts and 3 for the smaller. 

Well after counting it up you are only doing 13 so that's about right.  

okay so let me try this.... to get stronger you have to lift heavy, and keep the reps between 6 to 12. 
Seated Row........12/40x3 
ISORow Machine....12/25x2 
PullDowns.........15/40x2

Your first set could be 12, then second set say 10, third 8.. that's if you are prymiding .. damn spelling.. the weight.  Use a strting weight that makes it so the last 2 reps are a struggle and you are geeting 10-12 out of it. Then you can leave the weight where it is and push again to get as many reps...   

and then there is this,,,, 

"Location: or eatting PB in front of the fridge"
.... now it's only fair I get to see what's in the fridge so I too can play!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> "Location: or eatting PB in front of the fridge"
> .... now it's only fair I get to see what's in the fridge so I too can play!!!


atta boy


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Looking at your back workout my only concern would be the total
> 
> Your first set could be 12, then second set say 10, third 8.. that's if you are prymiding .. damn spelling.. the weight.  Use a strting weight that makes it so the last 2 reps are a struggle and you are geeting 10-12 out of it. Then you can leave the weight where it is and push again to get as many reps...
> ...



  Only have diet coke, eggs, and mayo in the fridge! Not much to work w/

I do try to do the pyramid with other body parts- but I find I don't have much leeway with my back or biceps. Ex- for bis I can do 15lbs and 20lb for 15- but can barely do 25/lbs for 1  So the pyramid doesn't work right for these two parts for me.
Thanks for checking up on me!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I guess I am overly eager with my postings!
> and How are you today?


I'm doing quite well today.  

It is so hot (90+) and humid (63%) today... I had to go home at lunch and change my shirt!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Only have diet coke, eggs, and mayo in the fridge! Not much to work w/



... eggs can be fun. A little messy...   Diet coke... well Champagne works best.. but diet coke fills a belly button up just as well... and the mayo....  leave that in the fridge!!!  You do have ice cubes don't you??? 



> I do try to do the pyramid with other body parts- but I find I don't have much leeway with my back or biceps. Ex- for bis I can do 15lbs and 20lb for 15- but can barely do 25/lbs for 1  So the pyramid doesn't work right for these two parts for me.
> Thanks for checking up on me!



When doing bi's how much rest between sets???


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

blech- STICKY!!! I guess Texas is NOT like Nevada with the humidity.  Its pouring here in MD- as usual.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It is so hot (90+) and humid (63%) today... I had to go home at lunch and change my shirt!!!



.... hmmm humidity. Natures way of have wet t-shirt contests!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Morn`n Les


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> ... eggs can be fun. A little messy...   Diet coke... well Champagne works best.. but diet coke fills a belly button up just as well... and the mayo....  leave that in the fridge!!!  You do have ice cubes don't you???
> ...



Actually I have lots of ice!( I forgot to turn off my ice maker) and a bottle of Rumple Mintz( i truly have no idea how it got there) 

Rest? Prob like a minute to  a minute and half...


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Morn`n Les


Well actually it is late afternoon by me- (Thank god cause I wanna get home already!)   How you doing today Kuso!?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> .... hmmm humidity. Natures way of have wet t-shirt contests!!!!!



Hey Butterfly- maybe you should start a wet t shirt thread!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Pretty good thanks, but it`s 500am here so I`m not in the best of moods  I truely hate mornings


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

ME TOO! I esp hate it when I get up to pee in the middle of the night only to realize the alarm is gonna go off in 15min!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I truely hate mornings


Man after my own heart...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hey Butterfly- maybe you should start a wet t shirt thread!


Now that could be interesting!  Only it'd have to be for girls AND guys!!!  

I could snap some pretty hot shots of Fade in a wet t-shirt


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> ME TOO! I esp hate it when I get up to pee in the middle of the night only to realize the alarm is gonna go off in 15min!



LMAO I know exactly what you mean ....... I need every last second of peaceful sleep before that evil thing stars ringing


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Actually I have lots of ice!( I forgot to turn off my ice maker) and a bottle of Rumple Mintz( i truly have no idea how it got there)


Well then you keep playing with your PB in front of the fridge and I'll keep myself busy with the ice cubes and other unmentionables!!!! 



> Rest? Prob like a minute to  a minute and half...



Well that should be enough rest.  I guess the other way to look at it the amount of increase in weight...  20lbs to 25lbs is 20% increase in weight. That would be like going from a 200lb bench to a 240lb bench on your last set.  

I take it your gym doesn't have 17.5 22.5 and 27.5 lbs??  If not my suggestion would be as above. Take a starting weight that allows you to do 10-12, last 2 are difficult to finish and continue using that same weight.. no need to go up. The body or your muscles do not knwo the difference between 25lbs or 50lbs, all it knows is the amount of excertion and energy need to move it.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2002)

Maybe this guy would enter...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=89641


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Now that could be interesting!  Only it'd have to be for girls AND guys!!!
> 
> I could snap some pretty hot shots of Fade in a wet t-shirt



Yeah it would be intersting... especially after W8 edits all the ladies submitted photos and leaves the men alone.....


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Maybe this guy would enter...
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=89641



You just want him to turn around!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Now that could be interesting!  Only it'd have to be for girls AND guys!!!
> 
> I could snap some pretty hot shots of Fade in a wet t-shirt



Well, I was gonna say, wtf wants to see fade?? But I guess the ladies do!!! But what about us guys?? I think PB is right!! We wouldn't get to see anything!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

oh well- its not like you see anything now


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

Piboss- I have nvr seen a 17.5 dumbell! I guess I will do the 20lb til failure...
Well guys I am off to go home- I may pop on later tonight- if you just came here- my diet and weight training are above in the mist of all the babble! W8lfter I'd really like you to look at my meals once again if you get a chance. Talk to you guys lata!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

HOLY COW BUTTERFLY!! He can Wash my car ANYTIME!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> oh well- its not like you see anything now




Now that's not nice. Here I was so willing to share my own private collection.... never mind now


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> W8lfter I'd really like you to look at my meals once again if you get a chance. Talk to you guys lata!



I would but I'd have to wade through a lot of babbling to find it 

Now...PB & dg....I did not make women's boobies "private" parts, they've been that way for a while now....talk to whoever made that rule


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Now...PB & dg....I did not make women's boobies "private" parts, they've been that way for a while now....talk to whoever made that rule



I'm not blaming you... you like them as much as I do, maybe more and that scares me.... he he


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> that scares me.... he he



No it doesn't, lol.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No it doesn't, lol.


It does if you don't share!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Leslie!
Wanted to pop in and say HI!  
You look great!

Cool name too - it's my sister's also, I don't ever hear anyone else having it.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

Holy who is that guy? 

PB: good to see your back to your old self again by the looks of todays posts.

Hope you had a good day Leslie, i think its about time you went grocery shoppin.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Holy who is that guy?
> 
> PB: good to see your back to your old self again by the looks of todays posts.



yeah I've turned into a real post whore today.... guess i had a lot of pent up pornalness inside me I had to get out.. LOL


----------



## Preacher (Jun 20, 2002)

I guess the number 2196 goes with me too:
it's been my staffnumber for some years now ... brought me some pain too (look at my job description).

I've been searching my soul but I can't remember having done anything bad to a Leslie in my entire life ... 
and god knows I've done some pretty bad things  

want proof: here's the proof:


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Hey Leslie!
> Wanted to pop in and say HI!
> You look great!
> ...


Thanks for stoppin by Hikerchick! I know my name rarely heard of anymore. I used to hate it cause in grade school everyone would say "lez-be friends" n stuff like that! But I have grown to like it!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

I agree JBo! Food shopping is in order! I had to have only 3 eggwhites w/ breakfast cause I ran out! Guess I know what my plans are this evening....

Hi Preacher! What a coincidence-2196-Nvr heard of anyone having any association w/ that number! Help Desk! I feel for you - my Best Friend  used to do that and she wanted to pull her hair out!! And about the no bad things done to a Leslie- let's keep it that way


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

Good morning Leslie.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Hiya Craig! How are you today? Are you at home or work?


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

I am doing good, I am at work.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

This forum sure helps the day go by doesn't it!?


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes, it does. Sometimes I should be working though. I am a software engineer and the project I am on is classified and in a secure lab downstairs, but I can't get to the outside world.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I agree JBo! Food shopping is in order! I had to have only 3 eggwhites w/ breakfast cause I ran out! Guess I know what my plans are this evening....
> 
> Hi Preacher! What a coincidence-2196-Nvr heard of anyone having any association w/ that number! Help Desk! I feel for you - my Best Friend  used to do that and she wanted to pull her hair out!! And about the no bad things done to a Leslie- let's keep it that way



Thats why I go to Sam's Club.  I buy 2-3 2dozen cartons of eggs, 8 lbs of frozen chicken breast so on and so on.  Lot cheaper too.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Well us here at the forum are your "outside world" Secured lab- mmmm. ..


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 
> 
> Thats why I go to Sam's Club.  I buy 2-3 2dozen cartons of eggs, 8 lbs of frozen chicken breast so on and so on.  Lot cheaper too.


 I know- I go to Costco- same type of store- but I always dread going there because its alwways PACKED and they don't bag your items (I live on the 4th fl with NO elevator!) Costco is like extra cardio for me!! BUt I will most likely be going tonight- and walking up and down my stairs at least 4 times! ( after squats yesterday I might add


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Leslie2196*
> 
> Secured lab- mmmm. ..



I hope you mean with me.    OK, heart calm down now.  

My wife used to come to my office at lunch time, and bring lunch. Then she would bend over my desk with her dress hiked up and ......   

oh we locked the door first.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Reeeaaallly!? I tried that once with my BF- we work together- but ended up doing everything REALLY fast cause we didn't wanna get caught- so we didn't thoroughly enjoy it. A secured lab would put my mind at better ease!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

Well it is here whenever you come to San Antonio.  I will make sure that no one comes in. 

What part of MD are you in. I believe you said MD. I was working with AAI in Baltimore last year and I was up there probably 6 or 7 times in a 3 month period for a week each time.


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Morning all


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

This is an awesome journal Leslie, kinda like a coffee shop for all of us to hang and chat on. Hope you don't mind.

I wish i had an office to have fun in, i geuss this is one time i don't like working from home.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

Well J'Bo you had your chance to be my sex slave, but you turned it down.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

Sounds like you have many slaves.
Besides i prefer public places and not closed doors.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Jbo- what do you do at home? I used to work from home too- Did it for 2 months- At first it was awesome- but you go crazy after a while....So I am back in the office. The perfect set up would be 3 days at home two in the office!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> This is an awesome journal Leslie, kinda like a coffee shop for all of us to hang and chat on. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> I wish i had an office to have fun in, i geuss this is one time i don't like working from home.


Its a coffe shop alright- I had to make a new thread for W8lfter so she could find my meal plan!  That's ok though- I love this! Everyone iS AWESOME!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

I would like that too. 1 day in and 1 day out and that is it.  
My BF has a computer networking and web design business that i work along side him doing various jobs for. We are also presently starting a new business together, that i will be able to share with all of you in just a few weeks. We are the type that want to buy no brainer businesses and let someone else work them and bring us the doh. Smart concept really. It works for us.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

If you werent so damn hot and friendly it wouldnt be so popular.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Craig- I am from Bethesda MD, about 1/2 hour from Baltimore. Its a nice new town but a little pricey....Orginally from Jersey though.

Morning Kuso 

JBO- Your business plan sounds pretty awesome!  I wish we could apply that concept to the gym...Someone works out and eats VERY clean- but we get the benifits of an awesome bod!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> Morning Kuso



Good evening 

How ya doin?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Good Morning Leslie! WOW you do have a very interesting journal!!! I cannot believe your on page 6 ALREADY!! Everybody loves you!!! Your really sweet!!

I know what ya mean about costco.. they should get some dang bags for that store..I use to be on the 3rd floor...that was miserable..I can't even imagine 4 FLOORS!! W O W!!  That is gonna kill you after you did legs yesterday! 
Now I'm on the 2nd floor..its not as bad! 
Have a great day!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Damn this J is popular!!! I can't keep up!

BTW, Costco is my favorite store!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Mornin Princess- I dunno why this journal is so popular- But it feels nice to hear from everyone:bounce:


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

There`s my Bud, D-cup....how`s it going?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Going well Kus, just busy, ya know!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

D-cup?  Nah- more like a BIG C!! How you doin Kuso! What time is it by you? What brings you to Japan????


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

**BLUSH** oh you were talking to TwinPeak. I really need to learn the nicknames!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey Leslie.. ya I know what ya mean! I love it when I have lots of vistors in my journal!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Kus -- you explain will ya!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Sorry I`mm too dru nk. suffice to say from here on....both TP and Les will be refered to as D-Cup  

And Les.....it`s a very loooooooooooooong story about Japan...can you wait til I`m sober ???


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

oooooooookkkkkkkkkie dokie . You had better drink some coffee Kuso! What are you doing drunk on a Thursday anyway? 
Oh wait its your 3 day weekend right? Party on!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Thats right  And it`s just after 11:30pm to answer your last question   Coffee.....no way.....I`m getting pissed tonight


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Kus is pretty much always drunk right?


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Niot always.......I take Mondays off  

Actually, I don`t think i`ve been drunk online for several weeks have I ??


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

let 'm enjoy his drink! He's soo much fun this way!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Niot always.......I take Mondays off
> 
> Actually, I don`t think i`ve been drunk online for several weeks have I ??


Oh yeah.......last week?????


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> let 'm enjoy his drink! He's soo much fun this way!



Thank you hon.................I`m experimenting with a new liquid card up


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Now theres a new concept!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

I`ll let you know how it works in the morning 

All the carbs seem to be rushing to my head right now....so i would advise it


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

LMAO- YOu are WASTED!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Um......kinda


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> This is an awesome journal Leslie, kinda like a coffee shop for all of us to hang and chat on. Hope you don't mind.



Morning....... coffee please. No thank you, black will be fine today. Oh and do you have any of that great cofee crumb cake?? No? Okay... uhm just coffee then. 



..... 

I hate having my own office.... for me it's and invite for trouble!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

He's carb loading right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but soon carb depletion will start...


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> He's carb loading right now
> 
> 
> ...



I think I`ll be right.....just stick with the good stuff 

I think I`d better start alternating one water for one drink as the room tis starting to spin.....


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Morning....... coffee please. No thank you, black will be fine today. Oh and do you have any of that great cofee crumb cake?? No? Okay... uhm just coffee then.
> ...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

LoL TOO FUNNY LINA AND LESLIE!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 20, 2002)

oh..............good morning Leslie! Or is it D-cup now??
Almost lunch too!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> oh..............good morning Leslie! Or is it D-cup now??
> Almost lunch too!!



Hey buddy D-cup is copywrited ( is that a word  ) and only for me to use


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Good almost afternoon to you too DG806!- My tummy is HUNGRy for lunch! As for D-cup- I really don't like that nickname for me- Maybe we should come up w soemthing else


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Well.....it wasn`t originally for you....the fact that you ASSumed it was is what made it stick......do you have any suggestions on a better one???


----------



## ZECH (Jun 20, 2002)

Ok...I'll start thinking!!

Kuso.........Kiss my A$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And your red rose black label!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

So whats the drink of choice Kus?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2002)

Morning Leslie!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Ok...I'll start thinking!!
> 
> Kuso.........Kiss my A$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And your red rose black label!!



Um....dg...you dyslexic...it`s FOUR roses


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So whats the drink of choice Kus?



FOUR ROSES.....I think I may have started a thread about it somewhere :sctrach:


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

Let's see if you need a nickname, Leslie could be "Racetrack" or "Indy" because she has more curves than the Indy 500, and is a lot more fun to watch.


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

I think I`ll just keep calling you Les.....or Lez, which ever you prefer


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey Leslie sweetie... when ya get a chance can I get a refill???


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Let's see if you need a nickname, Leslie could be "Racetrack" or "Indy" because she has more curves than the Indy 500, and is a lot more fun to watch.


 Indy! Ha! thats hilarious. My boyfriend actually went to the INDY 500 on a business trip. Left me home on memorial day weekend He had a blast and we are gonna go next year!


Pitboss- I am brewing a fresh pot for you


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Afternoon here, Hi NT! How is your day going?

BTW I will be posting my meals and wkout last night shortly....If anyone cares about that


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh and Leslie....  Just a few things I thought you could pick up. 

Grocery list:
Strawberries
Whip cream
Honey
Champagne
Powdered sugar
Fruit Roll Ups


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2002)

how is my day going ... EXCELLENT!!  Last day of work before we head out to Jamaica mon'  

And how is your day going?  How are the workouts?  Have you made any chances?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

I am about to post the meals and wkout now- Jamaica cool! I leave for Las Vegas on 06/28! I would much rather go to Jamaica though!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

*06/20/02 Meals*

06/20/02
½ c oatmeal w/ water
3 egg whites w. 1 yolk (ran outta eggs!)
½ chkn breast
1 Tbsp Natural PB

1 Can tuna
1 Tbsp MAYO (ok no more Kraft dressing ???I saw corn syrup was     2nd ingredient thanks to W8lfter)
1  Tbsp PB

Chicken w/ onions
¾ c BrownRice
1 Tbsp PB

2 Cans tuna
1Tbsp Mayo
1 Tbsp PB
1 c Broccolli
  **preworkout

Protein shake
 (6 strawberries, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream, 35g protein pwdr)
  **Postworkout

TOTALS (per Fitday.com)= 1800 cal 58gF/72gC/216gP

Tonights gym workout will be: Bi???s and tri???s


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

*Yesterdays Workout*

Now I promised to attempt squats- and I did---really! My a** hurts today !
06/19/02 WORKOUT
LEGS/CALVES
Free Squats?????????..5 sets (15/65, 15/85x2, 12/95, 10/85)
DeadLifts????????????4 sets (15/55x1, 10/55x3)
Leg Ext(one-leg)???4 sets (15/37, 12/50, 12/60, 10/70, then both legs->10/100)
Standing Calves???.4 sets (15/80X 4)
Leg curls????????????4 sets (15/37, 12/50, 12/60, dropset from 65)
Seated Calves??????4 sets (20/45x4)

CARDIO- 
Was supposed to be stairs???yeah right!
Did 16 min interval on Precor and ran 1 mile???totaling 23 min.
  **That???s pathetic- I usually run for 35 min straight- I am finishing up antibiotics and am praying that???s the reason behind my sucky cardio!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Well done on the squats


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks Kuso- I was pissed  cause I didn't mean to use the free squat machine- I wanted the smith- But I after I loaded the bar I realized I was in the free squat! Didn't wanna look like a wuss and unload and go to assisted - so I bit the bullet!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Thanks Kuso- I was pissed  cause I didn't mean to use the free squat machine- I wanted the smith- But I after I loaded the bar I realized I was in the free squat! Didn't wanna look like a wuss and unload and go to assisted - so I bit the bullet!



That'll a girl!!!!!!!!!!!  


What are you doing in Vegas???


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

I plan on RELAXING and probably losing most of my money! Will be hard to stick to eatting plan though with all those restuarants. But I will try my best! I will probably wkout 3x during my 8 days there. Hell it IS my vaction right! I  will just have to low carb it when I return!

PS- I like your location! Don't ya think you're "eating" too much-- Where did that come from?! All this pornality is rubbing off on me


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2002)

we have a little extra space in our suitcase ...


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

AH- don't tempt me!! LOL


----------



## ZECH (Jun 20, 2002)

I hear ya on the squats! Stay with barbell squats.....they are better for you!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> PS- I like your location! Don't ya think you're "eating" too much-- Where did that come from?! All this pornality is rubbing off on me



Well considering I'd be licking the food off you I don't think I'd be full to quickly...  


8 days in Vegas....  Wish I had the time to drive out there to say hi


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> AH- don't tempt me!! LOL



I would do NO such thing - ever  * giggle *, well maybe once, but that's it!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

Hello???? Waitress????


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 20, 2002)

This journal is rapidly turning into a Roman Forum.....
Not that I mind. What other diner's hostess greets you in a hot pink bikini??


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Hello???? Waitress????


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> This journal is rapidly turning into a Roman Forum.....
> Not that I mind. What other diner's hostess greets you in a hot pink bikini??


 I must admit- this dary is a little wacky


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_


 where do u live Pitboss? Nevada? OOps I quoted wrong thread!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> This journal is rapidly turning into a Roman Forum.....
> Not that I mind. What other diner's hostess greets you in a hot pink bikini??



It's not the gretting that gets me... it's when she reaches over the table across from me and view I get from behind!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

I think the Pitboss that you guys were so worried was forever gone is DEFINATELT back in full swing!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> where do u live Pitboss? Nevada? OOps I quoted wrong thread!



I'm in the Los Angelos area... about a 5 hour drive to Vegas. But for the right reasons I can make it there in 3.5 or less


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I think the Pitboss that you guys were so worried was forever gone is DEFINATELT back in full swing!




Must have missed the post earlier regarding the fridge and my grocery list!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2002)

Leslie - You have to go to Studio 54 when you go to Vegas.  Its the bomb!  It in the MGM Grand.  Oh, another good club is the RA at the Luxor.  There are a ton more but those are good for tourists.  I love Vegas!  Have fun girl!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> I'm in the Los Angelos area... about a 5 hour drive to Vegas. But for the right reasons I can make it there in 3.5 or less


 Too bad- I almost took a flight to LA cause it was only $194 but then I decided I didn't wanna do the drive to LV....It just wasn't meant to be


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> Too bad- I almost took a flight to LA cause it was only $194 but then I decided I didn't wanna do the drive to LV....It just wasn't meant to be



I'll drive ya.... to Vegas I mean. 


Oh and yeah Studio 54. Make sure you were a short skirt... either nothing under it or if you have to I guess a skimpy thong. Use the upstairs dance floor. That's the best area in the club.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 20, 2002)

> *originally posted by Pitboss*
> 
> _... it's when she reaches over the table across from me and view I get from behind!!!!_



With such a quote I could go very pornal here.....
How would the peanut gallery and the journal owner of the coffee shop feel about that?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> 
> With such a quote I could go very pornal here.....
> How would the peanut gallery and the journal owner of the coffee shop feel about that?



I thought my post was rather pornal to begin with!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 20, 2002)

Okay....
Keep the coffee PB.

I'll have the hot tuna melt served on an open face.......

It's a Sandwich!!!!! come on get your minds out of the gutter....


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi Mochy! RA and Studio 54- will def go there. From your pics I can tell you are one helluva party girl!

Pitboss- As for the thong/skirt- I wouldn't dare wear anything else!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> Okay....
> Keep the coffee PB.
> 
> ...


 YOU GUYS ARE ALL BAD!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hi Mochy! RA and Studio 54- will def go there. From your pics I can tell you are one helluva party girl!
> 
> Pitboss- As for the thong/skirt- I wouldn't dare wear anything else!



hhmmmm, you're fitting in here very well! 

did you say you were free for 8 days or so?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Pitboss- As for the thong/skirt- I wouldn't dare wear anything else!



Then I suppose you know about the second story dance floor???


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

Are you going to Vegas with a group or as a couple or solo???


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hi Mochy! RA and Studio 54- will def go there. From your pics I can tell you are one helluva party girl!
> 
> Pitboss- As for the thong/skirt- I wouldn't dare wear anything else!



Leslie you gotta wear something skimpy at Studio 54.  I don't think they accept anyone who isn't.  Oh you will have so much fun.   Me party girl?  Ok so I guess I like to party a little.  Hey, life is too short not to have fun!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Uh- there's a story about 2nd fl dance floor??? 
I am going w/ my BF!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2002)

mochy ... after seeing the couple of pics of you and your sis in your journal, we have room for you, your sister, Leslie and her boyfriend, but that's it!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Uh- there's a story about 2nd fl dance floor???
> I am going w/ my BF!



Yes it is a glass floor... the view from below can be.. breath taking.. LOL


Oh you're taking the BF???  Okay he'll just have to take the bs or a shuttle or catch another flight from LA. Just no way  I can get both of you and your luggage in my little Jetta.  You like leather?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2002)

Time? Place?  Let me know!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> mochy ... after seeing the couple of pics of you and your sis in your journal, we have room for you, your sister, Leslie and her boyfriend, but that's it!



Damn bumped again.....


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Glass floor huh? WOW! Mochy you sound like you'd be so much fun in the clubs!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> mochy ... after seeing the couple of pics of you and your sis in your journal, we have room for you, your sister, Leslie and her boyfriend, but that's it!


iMAGINE- THAT WOULD BE KICK ASS!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Glass floor huh? WOW! Mochy you sound like you'd be so much fun in the clubs!



I had a lady friend who wanted to meet me in Vegas a little while back. She wanted to run around in a short skirt, nothing under and wanted me to uhm.... well give it to her standing up on the second floor.  Sounded like fun.. I was game


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> IMAGINE- THAT WOULD BE KICK ASS!!


and kissing ass, and licking ass, and smacking ass, and......


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

wHERE DO YOU MEET THESE LADIES ????


----------



## ZECH (Jun 20, 2002)

I feel a mochy/leslie double!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> wHERE DO YOU MEET THESE LADIES ????




PB - You need to find yourself some innocent little country girl!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> wHERE DO YOU MEET THESE LADIES ????



All around the world!!!  Actually most women I meet are local.. a lot are.. ehm strippers, work in the business you are bound to go out with a few of them.  Amanda I met at dinner at OutBack.  And quite a few women I have become freinds with from fitness related message boards like this one.  Which I rather perfer...  both here for a common interest, to get pornal..  oh that was the other site.. uhm for fitness, body building, etc.  

Make sure I get this out there.... I'm not here looking for fun!!! I enjoy everyones company here and the other boards I belong to. The information, the freindships made...  anything else is ?? just something that happened I guess.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> PB - You need to find yourself some innocent little country girl!



Yeah but she'll only be innocent for so long around me


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

WTF? I thought I was in chat!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> WTF? I thought I was in chat!



yeah but majority of the posts were mine...  hello???? Damn talking to myself again!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2002)

Where the heck is Les? 
When is she coming back?
I need to know details people.
We miss her.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 4, 2002)

She's living it up in Vegas at the moment....back next week


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2002)

Oh nice.
Cant wait to hear about how much fun it was.


----------

